# TAGGING



## GUSRENTIT (Jan 16, 2012)

How do I go about tagging my rabbits. I need to keep better track of them, before it gets out of hand. Can I use ear tags?
Thanks, Gus


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

Tagging to keep records?  I've never heard of putting an ear tag (scrappie for goats) in a rabbit's ear.  They tattoo rabbit's ears for pedigrees and Shows.

Is this for your meat rabbits operations?  Would like to help, but I think everyone needs a little more detail of what you need to do.   

Understand keeping records so things don't get out of hand.

K


----------



## GUSRENTIT (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes for my meat rabbits, so that we can keep a speadsheet, with all needed info. I heard about the tattoo, but I thought tags might be easier, and cheaper.
Thanks, Gus


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

GUSRENTIT said:
			
		

> Yes for my meat rabbits, so that we can keep a speadsheet, with all needed info. I heard about the tattoo, but I thought tags might be easier, and cheaper.
> Thanks, Gus


Gus, if they are meat rabbits, I would think tagging their ear would be cheaper.  Tattooing is good, but it does cost to have letters, numbers, etc.   Meat rabbits are just that, for meat.  It's not like you have to worry about their ears to sell them.  

I would check out AZ Rabbits website.  He is very knowledgable about meat rabbits (big producer) and could have something on his website that talks about keeping records.  He's very helpful too, so you could just PM him.

Plus SuburbanFarmChick has a thread called "Ongoing Rabbit Project".  maybe you can see how he plans to keep records of his meat rabbits.  

Hope this helps a little.

K


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 16, 2012)

Tagging rabbits is a bad idea. It will lead to all kinds of problems and harm the rabbit in the long run, even if they are meat rabbits. Many animals are fine to tag, but not rabbits. Invest in a tattoo kit or get a tattoo pen and tattoo their left ear. Use any number, letter or combination you'd like to keep track of who is who.


----------



## GUSRENTIT (Jan 16, 2012)

Many thanks for the good info. Any suggestions where to get tattoo equipment cheap?
Gus


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 16, 2012)

GUSRENTIT said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the good info. Any suggestions where to get tattoo equipment cheap?
> Gus


I buy my equipment from Klubertanz (www.Klubertanz.com). Their products are high quality and a little cheaper than some of the other places. And the people are very helpful. But there are many other options as well: Bass Equipment, KW Cages, etc.


----------



## secuono (Jan 16, 2012)

Rabbits live in small cages with varying size holes in that wire, it would be far too easy for them to get it caught and shred their ears apart. Plus they have large blood veins, they would bleed a lot after they tear it.

Tattooing is going to be the best way. Since they are just for meat, you can alternate ears for different info. Does have info in the left ear, bucks in the right, or a different color, etc.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 16, 2012)

Tattooing is definitely the way to go. Rabbits ears are not made to support a tag, too lightweight and too many big vessels. Like someone said, they could get caught on the cage wire and rip it out. You can also find the tattoo clamp kits second hand, just be sure to sterilize before use. Some use a tattoo pen or even a regular tattoo gun like is used on a human. You can find kits for those really cheap on EBay and the like.


----------



## lastfling (Jan 17, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but.... I can't remember which thread / forum I read this on.  Most electric tatoo pens have instructions that tell you to practice on a banana.  All's well and good.  I can write great on a banana.  What they don't tell you is that you need to find a kicking, squirming, jerking banana to practice on.   I can write not so good on one of those, as I found out last weekend.


----------



## secuono (Jan 17, 2012)

I've read the banana thing, too. But there is a rabbit tattoo bag you put them into and only leave out the head and ears, helps hold them still. Could always practice on a banana peel on horseback or in a bumpy truck..lol.


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 17, 2012)

how about a permanent marker in the ear?  Could just makes shapes or colors to track litters.


----------



## lastfling (Jan 17, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I've read the banana thing, too. But there is a rabbit tattoo bag you put them into and only leave out the head and ears, helps hold them still. Could always practice on a banana peel on horseback or in a bumpy truck..lol.


I had the little buggers swaddled in a pillow case and wrapped and had  the obligatory hole for the ear.  It still doesn't stop them from flinching, which in turn causes me to flinch, which in turn makes a 1 look like anything from an L to a squiggle.  If they were squeezed any tighter they'd pop.   Some would let you get several letters in with no problem and then on the 3rd character


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 17, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> how about a permanent marker in the ear?  Could just makes shapes or colors to track litters.


I have tried this and you have to re-do it every day or every other day as it wears off due to them cleaning their ears....

I will do this for foster kits until their ears are old enough for a tattoo though.


----------



## secuono (Jan 17, 2012)

Could you stain the fur? Different colors, patterns and locations, like a code?


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 17, 2012)

lastfling said:
			
		

> secuono said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen a tatooer that only does one letter at a time. Ours and the 4-H clubs will hold 4 or 5 letters/numbers.


----------



## lastfling (Jan 18, 2012)

I've got the pen type - similar to a human tattoo type - although the one I have resembles an electric tooth brush with a needle instead of brush and runs off batteries..  You must have the clamp type.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 19, 2012)

lastfling said:
			
		

> I've got the pen type - similar to a human tattoo type - although the one I have resembles an electric tooth brush with a needle instead of brush and runs off batteries..  You must have the clamp type.


So, are you saying the pen type you have doens't work well?


----------



## lastfling (Jan 19, 2012)

TherapyBunnies said:
			
		

> lastfling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm saying its more the operator and inexperience.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 20, 2012)

lastfling said:
			
		

> I've got the pen type - similar to a human tattoo type - although the one I have resembles an electric tooth brush with a needle instead of brush and runs off batteries..  You must have the clamp type.


Yes. I like the clamp. Just one squeeze and its done.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 20, 2012)

lastfling said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic, but.... I can't remember which thread / forum I read this on.  Most electric tatoo pens have instructions that tell you to practice on a banana.  All's well and good.  I can write great on a banana.  What they don't tell you is that you need to find a kicking, squirming, jerking banana to practice on.   I can write not so good on one of those, as I found out last weekend.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 20, 2012)

I, personally, prefer the pen to the clamp.  BUT I am noticing that it really depends on what kind of experiences you have had with each as to why you would choose one over the other.  

As to dieing the rabbits, that is an idea...  I am thinking blue kote aeresol spray can, just spray the # on there.  They will be butchered before the molt so I don't see why it wouldn't work temperarily on the fur.  I have marked kits by blue kote in the ear and it just rubs off from the ear, but I would think it would stain the fur... I had a rooster that was purple for 6 months before he molted because he got got by the dogs.  Our # system is a bit more complicated than would be allowed by spraying them with blue kote.


----------



## PinkFox (Feb 5, 2012)

mabe sharpie neer their tail or right behind the ears? (ie some plce thats a little harder to throughly wash)
may need redoing once in a while but a small dot or line wont do any harm and they come in all kinds of colors?


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

I, too use tattooing to identify rabbits. I use a clamp tattooer for this purpose. Just a bit easier to use for most people.

I do, however have a note about ear tags. I have gotten a couple of rabbits with these in and they had no problems.. They are not the same as a scrappy tag, but are a small metal tag that is attached to the outside  edge of the ear. They are very safe if they are attached correctly and there is no gap to get caught on the cage. I use them for my Cavies and they work very well if applied correctly. They are also cheaper than tattooing, but just not recognized by ARBA for showing.

Here's a link to the cavy tags to give you an idea. http://www.storybookcavies.com/tagging.htm 

 and a link to what a rabbit ear tag is. http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/rabbit-ear-tag.html

Just a thought for those of you considering the tags.


----------



## 4-H forever!<3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree with tattooing. Kits aren't too expensive and it's not that hard once you get used to doing it. Pens are less painful for the animal, but they tend to fade away after a year. The clamps with the keys would last longer. However, since you're dealing with meat rabbits, you probably don't need it to be permanent. BTW: I have never heard of tagging rabbits.


----------

